# O desflorestamento boreal



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

*Desflorestamento no Canadá pode criar "bomba de carbono", diz Greenpeace *

A organização ambientalista Greenpeace alertou na quinta-feira (10) que o corte ilegal de árvores nas florestas boreais canadenses pode criar uma "bomba de CO2", com a emissão de até 186 bilhões de toneladas desse gás. A floresta boreal canadense ocupa extensão de 5,45 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, 53% da superfície total do país. 
O relatório divulgado pela organização ambientalista adverte que as consequências da destruição da vegetação seriam grandes, já que poderia provocar a emissão de 186 bilhões de toneladas de CO2. Esta quantidade, que é 27 vezes superior às emissões mundiais de CO2 geradas a cada ano pela queima de combustíveis fósseis, está armazenada em árvores e, principalmente, no solo sobre o qual crescem as florestas boreais. 
Segundo Elizabeth Nelson, pesquisadora da Universidade de Toronto e co-autora do relatório, "mais de dois terços do carbono (83%) armazenado na floresta boreal estão no solo". 
Nelson afirmou que "quando a cobertura florestal é retirada, o solo se deteriora e emite dióxido de carbono adicional durante meses, anos e até mesmo décadas". 
Mais que carros - Actualmente, madeireiras cortam nove mil quilómetros quadrados de floresta boreal por ano, incluídos 68 km2 para a construção de estradas e outras instalações necessárias para a exploração destes recursos. 
Segundo a Greenpeace, em torno de 36 milhões de toneladas de CO2 são liberadas ao ano pela poda desta superfície, mais do que é emitido por todos os carros em circulação no país. 
Christy Ferguson, porta-voz da Greenpeace, declarou à Agência Efe que, apesar de estudos como este, as autoridades canadenses defendem que a exploração da floresta boreal tem consequências positivas para a mudança climática. "O governo canadense e o sector dos produtos florestais estão promovendo uma visão totalmente falsa dos efeitos do corte de árvores", disse Ferguson. 
Relatório - No ano passado, o Ministério de Recursos Naturais do Canadá emitiu um relatório em qual indica que praticamente todo o carbono armazenado nas árvores e no solo da floresta boreal permanece retido na madeira e no chão após seu corte, o que não causaria grande influência na mudança climática. O relatório afirma que "as práticas de gestão florestal não representam emissões substanciais". "Estão errados. Quando se estuda todos os dados científicos, praticamente todos os aspectos de seu argumento se revelam falsos", acrescentou Ferguson. 
A Greenpeace também aponta que entre 1970 e 1990 dobrou a área de floresta boreal afectada por incêndios florestais, o que está aumentando a quantidade de dióxido de carbono emitido à atmosfera cada ano. O relatório revela que, actualmente, a cada ano são perdidos em incêndios florestais 76 mil quilómetros quadrados de floresta boreal. 
Há anos, a Greenpeace faz campanhas periódicas contra as empresas que estão explorando a floresta boreal, como a multinacional americana Kimberly-Clark, que produz a marca de lenços de papel Kleenex. A organização ambientalista denuncia que a imensa maioria das árvores cortadas da floresta boreal canadense, um ecossistema que é considerado uma das últimas grandes florestas intocadas e que evoluiu há 10 mil anos, são produtos descartáveis. 

Adaptado a partir da Folha Online


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 00:39)

Gerofil disse:


> *Desflorestamento no Canadá pode criar "bomba de carbono", diz Greenpeace *
> 
> A organização ambientalista Greenpeace alertou na quinta-feira (10) que o corte ilegal de árvores nas florestas boreais canadenses pode criar uma "bomba de CO2", com a emissão de até 186 bilhões de toneladas desse gás. A floresta boreal canadense ocupa extensão de 5,45 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, 53% da superfície total do país.
> O relatório divulgado pela organização ambientalista adverte que as consequências da destruição da vegetação seriam grandes, já que poderia provocar a emissão de 186 bilhões de toneladas de CO2. Esta quantidade, que é 27 vezes superior às emissões mundiais de CO2 geradas a cada ano pela queima de combustíveis fósseis, está armazenada em árvores e, principalmente, no solo sobre o qual crescem as florestas boreais.
> ...




Até a poda já provoca emissão de Co2?


----------

